# Extremely injured Oscar, need advice ASAP.



## AlcatrazT2 (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, I heard a big bang in my aquarium and then saw this:

Not sure where my Oscar banged his head as the only thing in the tank are rocks which he likes to play around with.
Can anyone please tell me if he'll recover? If not, can I treat this myself? The small little holes he has had next to the big wound never healed, so I'm assuming this big hole is never going to get better either.
Thanks!


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

A few base question... Is this oscar really in a 20g tank? He doesn't look like 3 inches eather?
Why does the water appear so cloudy?

What are your water parameters? I'm sorry, but this doesn't look like a sudden injury, but looks like it happened over time.

TFG has some great advice, so I'll quote it...


TheFishGuy said:


> Do this:
> 
> 1.) 15%-20% water changes.... DAILY. If you miss a day it'll be fine... Just don't make a habbit of it :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ludo (Jun 7, 2008)

Ouch, that looks rough!

I don't personally have any advice, but I hope it heals up for him.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

that new big injury will heal up soon but those small holes its "hole in the head HITH" disease. at first step he needs good water quality to get rid of them and this is not likely possible in that cloudy 20g that i'm looking at. they may spread out and get bigger over time and push the fish to the death. he needs a bigger tank or at least good filtration and some big water changes per week in the present tank.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Yikes! That looks painful! TFG has some great advice, should help him recover- if he can. Water changes, water changes, and water changes...


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Wow man, your water is really cloudy, change the water!!!!!!!!  Your Oscar will appreciate it :thumb:


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

comparing THIS(http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1847an0.jpg) pic to the pic posted above(first from other thread you started) Your oscar definitely has HITH. The pitting in his head is getting really bad. Please do the advice I copied from TFG above and let us know how it is going. Reply to our requests for info too.


----------



## hitme455 (Jun 22, 2008)

i think it is hole in the head from the dirty water it look like that in picture and how u described it.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

hitme455 said:


> i think it is hole in the head from the dirty water it look like that in picture and how u described it.


The holes below that is HITH. The "big hole" is NOT HITH. It is from an injury.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (May 30, 2006)

im not really familiar with oscars but im just taking some peeks around the forum.. and its kinda sad that you havent given any info on how that poor oscar is doing.


----------

